# Airman Original - some informations from STOWA



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

i know many of my customers want to have news about the Airman Original.
But i still don´t want to give all the Details of the watch because it is not 100% fixed.

This things are fixed and i can tell:

41 mm size

matt finish - not blasted- a nice brushed finish.

Unitas 6497 with central second hand, Code Geneve and STOWA engraving

dial without Logo

minutelines are also ilumminated if it is technical possible (sometimes if lines are to thin it is not possible - depence the suppliers possibilities, i know, some of the competitors do but it depence always the design of the line and i will do my design and later i proof if it is possible - i think so )

special engravings on case and caseback

solid caseback and also open caseback (this detail and how i will do i don´t tell now  )

This are the features i can and will say.

The rest will come in a few months when i receive step by step material and more details from my suppliers.

The hands for example (from the best supplier in the world: Universo) is earliest delivery date middle of november. (at the moment 40 or more weeks delivery !)

So all my planings are fixed to this date - it makes no sence to receive and work on the other things when i know it is a long time to wait for the hands. 

But i will inform all of you ASAP when there are something in the pipeline.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

Please be advised that i can´t or will not say more at the moment - but please be also advised that the watch will be nice as all the STOWA products.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Jörg!


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks, Mr. Schauer..... :thanks

Still a lot of time.... o| waiting will waste me away.... :roll:
But I know it will well worth it!!! :-!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Joerg for the piece of info. Really looking forward to it :-!


----------



## dleibow (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info Jorg. Take all the time you need, we trust your judgement, and know that the watch will be wonderful.
David


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you so much for keeping us informed Jörg!

I agree it would be foolish to stack Stowa's money in the rest of the components if the critical path (the hands) only allow assembly of the watches in November. :-!

I've waited a few months for the Marine Original and I don't regret it (on the contrary, I would do it again without hesitation ;-)) and I believe this time the longer wait will bring a bigger prize!


----------



## tyau (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Jörg.

Hope the Airman Original will be ready as a SUPER X'Mas gift fro 2007. I know the 80 people on the list will be super happy. (I am being one of them ;-)).

:-d

Tommy


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you for the info Jörg. I, for one, am happy to wait patiently. One should not rush a cool watch like this. I understand you can only do so much right now because of the suppliers. 

I really look forward to all the cool details that you can't mention at this time. I especially look forward to the case back and how you are going to do it.

I have the warm fuzzy feeling about this watch and the excitement is building.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Well that's hard news : thanks very much Mr Schauer! :-!

The part about the caseback has really triggered my curiosity.
I didn't see anything about the hacking of the seconds hand but I guess that will come later.

I waited almost a year for a Dornblüth. I feel I can do the same for this Stowa.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Excellent news! I'm delighted to hear that the lume may extend to the minute markers. Looking forward to hearing about the crown and other details which I am sure you will reveal at the appropriate time.


----------



## Mercutio (Mar 28, 2007)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> (...) but please be also advised that the watch will be nice as all the STOWA products.


Joerg, I am very hesitant to publicly claim that someone is not telling the truth, especially an estimated member of the watch community, but I do it now:

I am very confident the FO will be even nicer than your other excellent products!
:-!

I am so glad I had the chance to reserve, please greet case No 62 from me as soon as you have the chance 

Bernhard


----------



## Capt. Canuck (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the update Jorg, sounds great. |>

The one thing that I continue to wish for is for "Stowa" to be printed on the black dial in black - i.e. Stowa in glossy black and the dial in matte black. I think that would be a real winner.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

That would be nice I agree. But I think there's a tug of war going on between making it true to the original and doing some of the cool things that are done in modern watches.


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Temption does that with their logo. The logo is hidden around the day/date. You'll see that above the logo.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

*Good idea!*



Capt. Canuck said:


> The one thing that I continue to wish for is for "Stowa" to be printed on the black dial in black - i.e. Stowa in glossy black and the dial in matte black. I think that would be a real winner.


Concur 100%


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

I like the fact that these 80 will be a very purist version.

The following Airman Originals to be produced will have Stowa on their dials for sure.


----------



## Capt. Canuck (Nov 10, 2006)

Paulo said:


> I like the fact that these 80 will be a very purist version.
> 
> The following Airman Originals to be produced will have Stowa on their dials for sure.


Yeah, but I guess what I'd like to see is a "stealth" Stowa logo. Something that if you look closely at the dial you know it's a Stowa.

I don't think that would be in any way a compromise.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Capt. Canuck said:


> I don't think that would be in any way a compromise.


I can see that some would consider it so.


----------



## EAD (Dec 29, 2006)

Tanx!
Looking forward to see it :-!


----------



## mike1968 (Mar 11, 2006)

hey...is the list already closed?

Best regards,
Michael


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

For right now the list is full, but a few will probably drop off the list because of the longer wait. I would still email Stowa/Jörg via the Stowa website and let them know you want to be on the list.


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Since Jörg refers to "special engravings on case and caseback" I think that we'll have where to look to know it's a Stowa. :-d


----------



## pegon (May 30, 2007)

Dont think i like the idea of a "stealt Stowa" logo. in my opinion it is against the traditional look of the watch.

I am not against innovations, but remember, the watch isnt called Airman Orginal for nothing.


----------



## Mercutio (Mar 28, 2007)

I consider a stealth logo a splendid idea - but, like pegon said, not on the "original".


----------



## cstef (Jun 16, 2007)

Who can tell me if the 80 pieces you are all talking about are already 
reserved? And what would an Airman cost ?
thanks


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

cstef said:


> Who can tell me if the 80 pieces you are all talking about are already
> reserved? And what would an Airman cost ?
> thanks


All reserved with over-booking (15 in the wait line for eventual quiters).

Check Stowa site.


----------



## chambolle (May 27, 2007)

The fact is, there is still no information at all on the STOWA web site concerning the Flieger Original. As far as I am aware, there never was. It says the Flieger LE (automatic) is sold out. Fortunately, I found a buyer who did not want to keep his LE and I am now wearing one of those -- beacuse by the time any info on that watch appeared on the web site, they were already gone.

The web site says a new Flieger Automatic will be available in September, but still has no publicly available information about the FO to be available in November/December 2007. I never received word of the Flieger Original and am just now learning about it on this forum. I have emailed STOWA for more information and asked to be put on a reservation or waiting list, but if there is already a long waiting list, I guess I'm out of the running -- unless I get very lucky again and find someone who wants to sell post-delivery, or who wants to abandon his order pre-delivery.

I'd say that STOWA needs to be a bit more forthcoming with information about limited production watches -- although even with limited distribution of advance info it obviously is selling all the watches it can manufacture. The problem is not selling all the product, in my mind... it's a question of fairness. Some of us may end up feeling a bit screwed and give up on the marque. One should not have to rely on "insider trading information" to have fair a shot at purchasing a consumer product.


----------



## Rebreather (Sep 15, 2006)

*It is far from being a secret*

Actually, if you had subscribed to Stowa's newsletter on their website, you would have known about the watch a few months ago, it was on the first two issues of the newsletter. The watch had also been discussed at this forum openly even months before the newsletter. So it is far from being a secret or "insider trading", it is just a matter of how a company chooses to use various channel for communications.

Even for many other watch companies, information is limited through the web channel. Just try Rolex, they won't even tell you on the website where to buy the watch without calling them. Companies such as Lange and Vercheron Constantin have approached me and offered to build custom time pieces, again, these are not advertised on the website. So we should not consider the web as the all-inclusive channel of communications for watch companies.

Since the limited release was sold out, the regular series probably won't begin until next year, and the final design is still being finalized, we can't blame Stowa for not putting more info on the website. Be patient, I am sure that it will come when the time is right.

I believe there will be a regular production version of the Airman Original, so you can still get one if you are interested in the design.

My suggestion is to stay engaged with this forum, and subscribe to the newsletter. Between the two, you should be able to get all the latest news in the future.

Congratulations on your auto FO.


----------



## chambolle (May 27, 2007)

Granted, I did not sign up for the Stowa newsletter until a month or so ago, so it seems I may well have missed the initial news about the Airman FO manual wind. Alas, it seems clear that when the 'regular series' of the manual FO is offered next year, it will be missing some of the distinctive features of the limited FO manual, so I am not likely to buy the regular offering. But I still hold out hope that someone will let on of the 80 loose in the market. If not, there will always be another watch of interest, whether from Stowa or another source. Que sera.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Dear chambolle,

thanks for posting.
The problem always is that there are no possibilities to give always all informations to all customers every time.

We are trying to do this but it is impossible.

There are many matters to think about.

This is a fact which will be always like this.

People who have signed in the newsletter will be informed just in time if something which is important will happen.

This is the only possibility we have.
The other of course is to have a look in this forum.

I am sorry.

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't think your criticism applies.
What happened was that a big bunch of Stowa fans (including me) were pro-active and moved ahead of Stowa communication, asking for info about the 80th anniversary editions, reserving the watches in a record time.
So, in the end there wasn't much news for the general public.


----------



## pegon (May 30, 2007)

I dont think this critisism is fair either, the reason i am on the list is that i made my reservation late last year. 

Chambolle's complaint only shows that there are more customers than watches.

Herr Shauer has been more than ready to inform on new watches on this website and in newsletters.

However, the FO will be released as a regular production piece, with the exact same quality as the limited FO.

Best

Pegon


----------



## chambolle (May 27, 2007)

I came to the party too late, as I will readily admit. As I said, there will always be another watch, and I'll live with it. There are clearly more than 80 people who have an interest in this edition and there will not be enough to go around. Hopefully I will get lucky and will find someone who will let his Airman FO manual go -- I was fortunate enough to find an Airman LE auto after they were all sold out, so perhaps lightning will strike twice.

I do still think that if limited editions are being made they should be posted on the Stowa web site at the same time they are offered to the 'select few' on this forum. I know that could be a bit of a burde nas the Stowa folks are undoubtedly busy with lots of other things -- but more information is always better than less!


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Dear chambolle,

thanks for your statements.
Of course it would be better to have all informations on all possible boards.
But the time is running always faster than i suppose.

After i talked a little bit about the airman original so many people came with preorders that it makes no sence to launch it on my webside- because the mails will not stop with questions about this watch .-)

On one side this is nice but on the other side i know that sometimes people loose the possibility to catch one.

If something is in the pipeline i alwass try to make it fair for everybody to know.

This will be also in teh future.

best regards

Jörg

Let´s see whats happen after i launch the watch when it is ready - i am sure like always that some of the preorderers don´t want the watch anymore for different reasons - this happen always 
This is the chance for the people who are on our list or maybe some will be in the second market.


----------



## chambolle (May 27, 2007)

Jorg:

It must be nice to know your work is so popular!

I asked Viveca to put me on the 'wait list' for the Airman FO, so hopefully I'm in line, although obviously somewhere very far BACK in the line!

David 
"chambolle" (as in "Chambolle-Musigny")


----------



## abraxas (Feb 13, 2006)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> ...............
> 
> special engravings on case and caseback
> 
> .......












Will the engraving be like on the originals, i.e. directly onto the metal?










Or like here on the Auto LE which appears to be on a faux plate? The use of engraved plates appears to be a modern phenomenon and I feel they detract from the beauty of the casings.

How do others feel?

john


----------



## pegon (May 30, 2007)

The engravings on the first image seem more "crude" and therefore more authentic to my eye.

I agree with you on this one John.

Best

Pegon


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

abraxas said:


> The use of engraved plates appears to be a modern phenomenon and I feel they detract from the beauty of the casings.


Agreed. :-!


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree with you on this one. I would rather have it like the original.


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Another :-! for the original style!


----------



## neju (Oct 14, 2006)

thodgins said:


> I agree with you on this one. I would rather have it like the original.


Yep,

original would be my favourite also.

Greetings

Frank


----------



## hzmbot (Aug 26, 2006)

Agreed too. :-!

Thomas


----------



## abraxas (Feb 13, 2006)

.
I'd like to take this opportunity to say that I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of this watch. It's the longest I've ever had to wait for anything.

I suppose we've joined the big boys now ... the ones who have to wait for their custom-built, multi-dollar timepieces. I feel honoured. :-d b-)

john


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

abraxas said:


> It's the longest I've ever had to wait for anything.


I take it you are not in line for the CAF, then? ;-)


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Not even for the BAF! :-d What's the CAF Martin? :-s


----------



## Mercutio (Mar 28, 2007)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i know many of my customers want to have news about the Airman Original.
> But i still don´t want to give all the Details of the watch because it is not 100% fixed.
> ...


Hello Joerg,

on a German Forum you wrote 04.02.2007, 10:13:56



> (...)
> Die limitierte Flieger Original mit Handaufzug wird keine Gravur auf der
> Gehäuseseite haben.
> Das machen wir nur bei der limitierten Automatikuhr.
> (...)


You got me confused here. I very much liked the announcement on the German Forum, namely no engravings on case side. Perhaps I am just misunderstanding, can you at this time explain a little more, please?

Kind regards,

Bernhard


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Dear Mercutio,

thanks for your post.

My statement from before still is existing.

The discussion here is between user of the forum.

Like i worte many times.

More details are coming later when i have definetly decided how i will do the watch.

maybe the engraving on the side in the oild style makes sence- but i have not decided yet !

Please be patience till i give the realy design of this watch later.

Thanks in advance.

Best regards

Jörg

I have to tell something about my designphilosophy.
I always working intuitively, this means: when i am designing a new watch there is always a basic idea i want to follow. But during the process of designing a watch i try several things and features and at the end i decide the final looking. When i think: "Well, this is the watch i was hoping to do and i suppose that i would like always", i will finish the designing process. In this reason sometimes my designidea changes a little bit during the process.
This is a normal thing and maybe in this case the end will be that the case will have also a engraving- thats the reason i try to explain since many weeks that i am still not launching the result of my work. Because the process of designing and details is not finished yet. I only have launched a few features i probably will do (size, dial, hands, movement). But till i have not decidied the last and perfect design of the case i can´t launch the watch.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

An excellent philosophy, Jörg, and thanks for sharing it with us.

Personally, I think an old-style engraving (without _faux _plate) would be a very authentic and cool touch. Just my two _bezants' _worth, of course. ;-)


----------



## Mercutio (Mar 28, 2007)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> (...)
> Please be patience till i give the realy design of this watch later.
> (...)


Hello Joerg,

thanks for the quick response. I quite understand that you do not give too many details in advance, and please let me say again that I fully trust the FO-LE will be exceptionally good.

I only was confused because to me it seemed that you - among other details - disclosed two _mutually exclusive_ features :-s.

I am sure that I will like my '62 either way, though I must confess that I have a slight preference towards the omission of an engraving on the side of the case, but obviously that is up to you to decide and to design - which is a good thing .


----------



## abraxas (Feb 13, 2006)

Crusader said:


> I take it you are not in line for the CAF, then? ;-)


Not for a long while. It doesn't even appear to be in the pipeline any longer &#8230; also, I am quite happy with the Zeno homage.

Paulo, google >Czech AirForce Watch<

john


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Fair enough: I think that your approach to the design of your watches is a sensible and sensitive one. You brought back this historical to life just by doing that. I have no worries whatsoever that your final cut will be the right one. Take our time ;-). Kindly,

Denis


----------



## abraxas (Feb 13, 2006)

This how the LE Wempe re-issue were marked ...

john


----------



## domingo chavez (Mar 20, 2007)

What about the crown ? Do we have some news ?


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

The crown definetly wil be this one: Onioncrown like on the Automatic limited or some other models. .-)

best regards

Jörg


----------



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

Very exciting news, Jörg! I'm very much looking forward to the release of this one. |>|>


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

Dear Jörg,

I know and understand that you will disclose no further details at this time, the more so as some details aren't finished yet.

I do not expect an answer to the following questions regarding the movement. Just see them as a wish or prudent recommendation:

1) I'd prefer not using the standard unitas engravings ("swiss", "17 seventeen jewels", as seen on the MO). They are somehow distracting. Chronoswiss/Wempe found a good alternative, I reckon.

2) I'd trueley love a _Sonnenschliff _(solar stripes) on crown and winding wheel. This is used e.g. by Guinand on their modified Unitas.

An absolute highlight, but probably impossible to realize with the estimated price, would be the usage of "curved" bridges and cocks close to the original movement in the 40s:









Thank you for your time, Jörg!:-!


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

I was also going to ask if Sonnenschliff were possible. The "Sonnenschliff auf den Aufzugsrädern" would be a cool touch.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 10, 2007)

I really wish I wasn't too late to get on the list for one of these; it sounds like the AO will be a masterpiece!


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Rahbari said:


> 1) I'd prefer not using the standard unitas engravings ("swiss", "17 seventeen jewels", as seen on the MO). They are somehow distracting. Chronoswiss/Wempe found a good alternative, I reckon.
> 
> 2) I'd trueley love a _Sonnenschliff _(solar stripes) on crown and winding wheel. This is used e.g. by Guinand on their modified Unitas.
> 
> An absolute highlight, but probably impossible to realize with the estimated price, would be the usage of "curved" bridges and cocks close to the original movement in the 40s:


Actually, I think what you are describing sounds perhaps a bit like a Benzinger custom job. ;-)


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

Crusader said:


> Actually, I think what you are describing sounds perhaps a bit like a Benzinger custom job. ;-)


I've already contacted him!!:-d Doppelter Sonnenschliff is not possible, by the way!


----------



## abraxas (Feb 13, 2006)

Without going further &#8230; we still don't know which movement will go in the FO. Will it be the Guinand or the Chronoswiss or is there something else in the works? The one above is the basic Chronoswiss &#8230; I like it ... looks 'very metal'.

john


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Good to know. I was hoping for something like Nomos does to the gear wheels, but it is all good.


----------



## pegon (May 30, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Without going further &#8230; we still don't know which movement will go in the FO. Will it be the Guinand or the Chronoswiss or is there something else in the works? The one above is the basic Chronoswiss &#8230; I like it ... looks 'very metal'.
> 
> john


Jorg has told us previously, that the movement will be Unitas. Modified with centre seconds, hacking function and swan neck adjustment.


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

pegon said:


> Jorg has told us previously, that the movement will be Unitas. Modified with centre seconds, hacking function and swan neck adjustment.


.... :-s no "zero-reset" function as announced? I believe that something is moving on this way, but this might mean that the movement probably would not hack....


----------



## pegon (May 30, 2007)

rouge said:


> .... :-s no "zero-reset" function as announced? I believe that something is moving on this way, but this might mean that the movement probably would not hack....


Sorry, this is my mistake. I tought that the hacking function and zero-reset was one and the same.

If someone can enlighten this plebian about the difference between the two, i would be delighted.

Best

Pegon


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

pegon said:


> Sorry, this is my mistake. I tought that the hacking function and zero-reset was one and the same.
> 
> If someone can enlighten this plebian about the difference between the two, i would be delighted.
> 
> ...


actually, the hacking function allows the centre sweep seconds hand to stop anytime the crown is pulled out.
The zero-reset function is a little bit different: anytime the crown is pulled out the centre sweep seconds hand goes back to "12" position (zero, on the seconds scale of the dial) like the return function of the reset pusher of the chronographs. AFAIK this function was used only in some high-end models of A. Lange & Soehne and Glashuette Original and it is patented.
Both functions allow the user to synchronize exactly the watch with a master clock signal, but the second one is more immediate (it's not necessary to wait that the sweep seconds hand reaches the "12" position before to stop the watch) and more complicated to be made... ;-)


----------



## pegon (May 30, 2007)

rouge said:


> actually, the hacking function allows the centre sweep seconds hand to stop anytime the crown is pulled out.
> The zero-reset function is a little bit different: anytime the crown is pulled out the centre sweep seconds hand goes back to "12" position (zero, on the seconds scale of the dial) like the return function of the reset pusher of the chronographs. AFAIK this function was used only in some high-end models of A. Lange & Soehne and Glashuette Original and it is patented.
> Both functions allow the user to synchronize exactly the watch with a master clock signal, but the second one is more immediate (it's not necessary to wait that the sweep seconds hand reaches the "12" position before to stop the watch) and more complicated to be made... ;-)


Thank you,

Seems like the zero-reset is the more desireable option. Learn something new every day. I hope Jørg gives more attention to the functionality of the watch, than decoration. Nothing wrong with decorative patterns, but this is a tool watch.
The price of the watch gives him a budget to work from after all.

Best

Pegon


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

I think that Jörg is doing a great job and we'll get an awesome watch.

He's paying attention not only to technical aspects but also to decorative ones, trying to give us the best of both worlds (like the back case surprise he announced). Given all that I think he's doing more than we could expect for the price he announced.


----------



## Mercutio (Mar 28, 2007)

rouge said:


> (...)
> The zero-reset function is a little bit different: anytime the crown is pulled out the centre sweep seconds hand goes back to "12" position (zero, on the seconds scale of the dial) like the return function of the reset pusher of the chronographs. (...)


Not necessarily what we are going to get. There is also the variant where, when the crown is pulled, the second hand simply continues its course until it reaches the 12 position. I like that version as well, nicer than a movement that simply hacks (though not quite as nice as the return function you described, but I certainly would not expect that at the price point of the FO LE)

I am looking very much forward to what Joerg will surprise us with :-!


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

Mercutio said:


> Not necessarily what we are going to get. There is also the variant where, when the crown is pulled, the second hand simply continues its course until it reaches the 12 position. I like that version as well, nicer than a movement that simply hacks (though not quite as nice as the return function you described, but I certainly would not expect that at the price point of the FO LE)
> 
> I am looking very much forward to what Joerg will surprise us with :-!


 Really?!!! That's great!!! I've never seen it in any watch...
Is there any watch that uses (or used) this type of zero-reset device?


----------



## abraxas (Feb 13, 2006)

.
A bit more in the original thread
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=47503

john


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

rouge said:


> Really?!!! That's great!!! I've never seen it in any watch...
> Is there any watch that uses (or used) this type of zero-reset device?


D. Dornblüth & Sohn offers the Quattro-Arret function. After having pulled the crown the seconds hand continues to move until it reaches the next quarter, i.e. 15, 30, 45 or 60/0 On their homepage you can find a nice animation...

Let's wait and see. Purists will prefer a "simple" hacking-function, I guess...

Johannes


----------



## Mercutio (Mar 28, 2007)

rouge said:


> Really?!!! That's great!!! I've never seen it in any watch...
> Is there any watch that uses (or used) this type of zero-reset device?


AFAIK:

http://www.guinand-watch.com/serie_30.html


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm do not speak German, but I tried to translate the text:
"Besonderheit: Indirekte Zentralsekunde mit Sekundenarret auf 60 bei gezogener Krone.
Genfer Streifen, Kronrad und Sperrad mit Sonnenschliff, gebläute Schrauben." by using a translator on line.
This is the result:
" Peculiarity: indirect central second with seconds stop on 60 with pulled crown.
Genevese stripes, crown and ratchet wheels with sun-ray grinding, blued screws."

As I can understand, this is a flyback instant zero-reset feature, as used by Glashuette Original and A. Lange... the Quattro-Arret function used by D. Dornblüth & Sohn is much more complicated, if possible. It is well explained on the Dornblüth website. But I found it not very suitable for a FO, a commemorative watch of a military B-Uhr.
Much better the zero-reset for it...


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

rouge said:


> I'm do not speak German, but I tried to translate the text:
> "Besonderheit: Indirekte Zentralsekunde mit Sekundenarret auf 60 bei gezogener Krone.
> Genfer Streifen, Kronrad und Sperrad mit Sonnenschliff, gebläute Schrauben." by using a translator on line.
> This is the result:
> ...


I don't see any mention to "instant zero-reset", so it might be that the crown is pulled and the second hand keeps moving normally until it reaches zero.


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

Paulo said:


> I don't see any mention to "instant zero-reset", so it might be that the crown is pulled and the second hand keeps moving normally until it reaches zero.


Actually, the zero-reset feature was patented by Helmut Sinn in 1967.
Mr. Sinn is now the owner of Guinand, that will supply the calibre for the FO.
I have no evidence that the feature used will be exactly the same of the patent, but some clues... ;-)
The same feature (zero-reset) although sligtly modified is used in the calibres Lange Sax-o-Mat, GO cal. 100, Panerai P 2002 and all these are instant flyback zero-reset watches. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Obviously, I'd love to have a watch with instant flyback zero-reset.

I just don't want to raise my expectations too high might it not be the case, because if I don't I'll be happy, or radiant, with what I get, but if I do and they're not fulfilled I know I'll feel unnecessarily frustated.


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

Paulo, I'm sure you will be very happy with the FO. ;-)
Mr. Schauer is preparing a really stunning watch, even if many of the final features are not yet disclosed...
But waiting is so hard..... o|


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 10, 2007)

This may have been answered before, but will there be a serial production run of this model after the initial 80 are produced?

It is just killing me that I'm far too late to get on the list, but a low-serial number non-limited edition would help alleviate my disappointment.


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Agreed, the waiting is so hard..... o| :-!


----------



## chambolle (May 27, 2007)

WAITING LIST!!!! One never knows. I was VERY late to reserve the Airman Limited Auto. Today Stowa offered me one as a wait listed item. And I released it because I bought one (never worn) from a previous owner who decided it wasn't quite the watch for him. Buck up! Be confident! Be hopeful! You might just get an FO LE manual somehow.

It is just killing me that I'm far too late to get on the list, but a low-serial number non-limited edition would help alleviate my disappointment. [/quote]


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 10, 2007)

chambolle said:


> WAITING LIST!!!! One never knows. I was VERY late to reserve the Airman Limited Auto. Today Stowa offered me one as a wait listed item. And I released it because I bought one (never worn) from a previous owner who decided it wasn't quite the watch for him. Buck up! Be confident! Be hopeful! You might just get an FO LE manual somehow.


Wow! I would love to get my hands on an Airman Auto LE!


----------



## abraxas (Feb 13, 2006)

rouge said:


> Actually, the zero-reset feature was patented by Helmut Sinn in 1967.
> Mr. Sinn is now the owner of Guinand, that will supply the calibre for the FO.
> .............












Your comment is the first I hear that it will be the Guinand version. This is an extract from the Guinand .pdf
http://www.guinand-watch.com/assets/GUINAND-WeltzeituhrD.pdf

The translation through an auto-translator reads like this:

*Below - that second crazy so functions: Together with crown (1), the Umlenkhebel (2) is pulled. This releases the crazy lever (3), which is pushed by the Arrethebel- feather (4) with its tip in the radius of the seconds wheel (5). That of crazy pencils (6) used below in the wheel wreath stops the course of the work as soon as it adjoins at the crazy lever. The seconds pointer stands now exactly on 60 (see below middle).*

john


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Airman Original - zero reset feature*



abraxas said:


> Your comment is the first I hear that it will be the Guinand version.
> john


John, I am not 100% sure that the final feature of the FO will have the zero-reset feature, because there is no any confirmed information about this feature of the incoming watch by Mr. Schauer. He said that probably the watch will have the zero-reset feature so.... keep your fingers crossed as I'm doing :-d!
The zero-reset feature displayed in the Guinand brochure is the present one in Guinand watches, which will supply the calibres for the FO, so I guess that the feature of the Stowa's FO will be the same one or, at least, very similar. The feature was patented originally for a chrono in 1967 and the original document (unfortunately in German, that is like Chinese to me) is here attached, for everybody's reference. It is a public document, so no any patent right infringement by anyone here. ;-)
Maybe any of us could kindly translate some parts of it??


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

rouge said:


> ... *Guinand, that will supply the calibre for the FO*...


Are you 100% sure, that Guinand will supply Stowa with the movements? Did Jörg or Mr. Sinn tell you this?

If I recall correctly, Chronoswiss, Wempe (limited Flieger 2003) and Steinhart get/got/will get their modified movements from Switzerland. Why shouldn't that apply to Stowa as well?

Thank you for your answer!

Johannes


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

No, I'm not 100% sure (how could I be??) also because there's no any confirmed info from Stowa.
But...
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=193653#poststop
and then the zero-reset feature...

People says "... few clues are almost one evidence" so... let's cross our fingers and let's wait for a confirmed info from Stowa about this! ;-)


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

rouge said:


> No, I'm not 100% sure (how could I be??) also because there's no any confirmed info from Stowa.
> But...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=193653#poststop
> and then the zero-reset feature...
> ...


Just to get things right: I am very sure, that the FO/AO _will _come with _some kind_ of zeroing feature - may that be a flyback zero-reset (unlikely, as ALS and GO have patents) or the arret-funtion, i.e. the seconds hand keeps moving until it reaches the 60/0 (likely).

I just doubt that the movement will be delivered/modified by - as you originally claimed - Guinand. The origin will most likely be Switzerland.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Any idea what the new Unitas Airman will cost?*

My guess would be similiar to their Marine Original.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Any idea what the new Unitas Airman will cost?*

Merged your question with the AO thread.

Due to the fact that Jörg stated that he currently does not want to give all the details of the watch because not all details are 100% secured there will be no price given until Jörg has all details fixed. Be patient though.

Just a guess: If the Unitas 6497 will come with the same features (swan neck adjustment, scre balance, Geneva stripes etc) the price will be on par with the MO. If not there´s a chance the AO will be less expensive.

IMHO you can proceed from the assumption that the price will be comparable.


----------



## neju (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Any idea what the new Unitas Airman will cost?*

Hi,

in the first newsletter Jörg mentioned the price would be about 1.000 Euro. A bit more than the MO, but all in all I´m sure it`ll be worth every cent.

Greetings

Frank


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Any idea what the new Unitas Airman will cost?*

Indeed, Jörg mentioned around 970 euros, to be precise.










Quite a bit more than the MO, but bear in mind that it has a highly moded caliber and some case solutions that aren't cheap for sure (solid yet displayable back).


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Any idea what the new Unitas Airman will cost?*



stuffler said:


> Just a guess: If the Unitas 6497 will come with the same features (swan neck adjustment, scre balance, Geneva stripes etc) the price will be on par with the MO. If not there´s a chance the AO will be less expensive.


It would be a *major disappointment*, if Jörg didn't fit the FO with the details he mentioned in his first newsletter:

"_*This watch will come* and we will use a handwinding movement Unitas 6497 with central second, swan neg regulator, screwbalance, 18 000 a/h , Code Geneve and a golden STOWA engraving_."

Regarding the pricing: it just depends how much more the centre-second modification and the special case will cost _in comparision to the Marine Original with brushed case _(820 Euros). Obviously, Jörg planned in 150 Euro which is quite daring imho. And don't forgot: he wrote "_ab _970 Euros", i.e. starting from 970 Euros...

Let's wait and see...

Enjoy the weekend everybody!

Johannes


----------



## domingo chavez (Mar 20, 2007)

What will be the differences between the LE model and the series one ?

I hope the second one will also have a dial without any inscriptions.


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> (...)
> The details of the handwinding airman original are coming in september 2007.
> (...)
> 
> Jörg Schauer


And september starts tomorrow!!!:-!

An anxious Johannes


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

time flies, hope to get an update from Joerg soon ;-)


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

You, me and some 88 more persons my friend (I think there are 10 persons in wait list, at least)! :-d


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Hary said:


> time flies, hope to get an update from Joerg soon ;-)


Me too ... ;-)

Ciao

Engi


----------



## Alljay (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post on the Stowa forum, but I have several posts on the general board and the Sinn forum. 

I read about the Stowa FO for the first time today and know that I am too late to get on the boat for the limited edition version. Having read through the posts, though, it seems like a few things are still up in the air about the watch and one thing that I am wondering about is the face. Has any thought been given to producing a B-Uhren-type face with the inner hour ring? 

I love the current Airmen line and have been seriosuly considering one of these watches, but I am constantly drawn to the look of the B-uhr face.

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

I've asked that very same question to Jörg some time ago and his answer was vague. Don't forget this is a special year for Stowa (80th anniversary) and the watch projects are done 'till the end of the year. I see a Type-B dial by Stowa in the near future and I see it on my wrist too... ;-) :-d


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Alljay said:


> Has any thought been given to producing a B-Uhren-type face with the inner hour ring?


The existence of a very small run (<40, IIRC) of B-pattern Stowa B-Uhren was made public only recently. Stowa mainly produced A-pattern B-Uhren in WWII.

Jörg hasn't ruled out a B-pattern, but one must say that the A-pattern is probably more identified with Stowa than the B-Pattern.


----------



## abraxas (Feb 13, 2006)

Crusader said:


> ........ one must say that the A-pattern is probably more identified with Stowa than the B-Pattern.


Only because he keeps making A-Pattern ones ... :-x

john


----------



## Alljay (Feb 21, 2007)

Paulo said:


> I've asked that very same question to Jörg some time ago and his answer was vague. Don't forget this is a special year for Stowa (80th anniversary) and the watch projects are done 'till the end of the year. I see a Type-B dial by Stowa in the near future and I see it on my wrist too... ;-) :-d


I hope that you are correct, because there will be one on my wrist as well!

Jay


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

abraxas said:


> Only because he keeps making A-Pattern ones ...


Here are the production numbers we were able to research:

Stowa made 6,573 B-Uhren, of which only 42 were in the B-pattern.

At a margin of 156:1, I think the view that the A-pattern is more representative of Stowa B-Uhren than the B-pattern is defensible. ;-)


----------



## Alljay (Feb 21, 2007)

Crusader said:


> Here are the production numbers we were able to research:
> 
> Stowa made 6,573 B-Uhren, of which only 42 were in the B-pattern.
> 
> At a margin of 156:1, I think the view that the A-pattern is more representative of Stowa B-Uhren than the B-pattern is defensible. ;-)


Yeah, but if they made type 2s now, and produced a lot of them, it could be possible for them to become known for type 2s. ;-)


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's the thread where we talk about it, tell me your opinion... ;-)


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd love to see a type B dial personally. But I will certainly be happy with whatever Jorg decides to make.


----------



## abraxas (Feb 13, 2006)

Crusader said:


> Here are the production numbers we were able to research:
> 
> Stowa made 6,573 B-Uhren, of which only 42 were in the B-pattern.
> 
> At a margin of 156:1, I think the view that the A-pattern is more representative of Stowa B-Uhren than the B-pattern is defensible. ;-)


So much for Stowa not making many 2nd Pattern dials &#8230; :-d
*https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=71950*

That one has lovely shaped hands too. No way of confusing the two hands there! 

But, I'll take whatever is going. 

john


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

abraxas said:


> So much for Stowa not making many 2nd Pattern dials &#8230; :-d
> *https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=71950*
> 
> That one has lovely shaped hands too. No way of confusing the two hands there!
> ...


I would prefer a Type "A" dial ... b-)

Ciao

Engi


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Dear Jörg,

are your subcontractors (e.g. Universo) maintaing their schedule in providing you the parts for the Flieger Original LE ?

Thanks and waiting for news from your side ... |>

Ciao

Engi


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

Engi said:


> Dear Jörg,
> are your subcontractors (e.g. Universo) maintaing their schedule in providing you the parts for the Flieger Original LE ? (...)


That is _*the *_question... Let's keep our fingers crossed...:-!


----------



## Suso (Nov 15, 2006)

You're right Paulo. Just arrived from my holidays and I went quickly to e-mail to look for an undate from Stowa..... I hope Jörg will tell us something soon.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, also I'm checking the forum for news and date availability, but all seems quite now ... I hope that Jorg will announce something quickly ... ;-)

Ciao

Engi


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

Still no news from Jörg!:think:

But this is how the movement could well look like:

http://guinand-watch.biz/index.php?...k=view&id=109&Itemid=310&limit=1&limitstart=2

These movements have the 60s-arret, by the way...:-!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Rahbari said:


> Still no news from Jörg!:think:
> 
> But this is how the movement could well look like:
> 
> ...


Great movement, I don't see the time to read news about the FO ... 

Ciao

Engi


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Me too, I "need" news! o|


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

next week i receive the first movement and after this i can launch some pictures here 

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Very cool. I look forward to that.


----------



## Flashharry (Jan 17, 2007)

Fantastic news, I have a daily look at this forum for a news update.
:-!

:thanks
Neal


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

two movements will arrive monday !! 

best regards

Jörg


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Jörg, you're killing me o| :-d


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

That sounds cool. Glad to see that things are coming along. Can't wait to see pics of the movements.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Jorg,

Since we are asking questions on the details of FO, I have question about any special 80th Aniv. packaging for the watch or a cool t-shirt that will mark the special edition :-d

Cheers,

Bhanu


----------



## Suso (Nov 15, 2006)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> two movements will arrive monday !!
> 
> best regards
> 
> Jörg


Great news Jörg..... are there any pictures to tease all of us ;-)???


----------



## Suso (Nov 15, 2006)

hotnerd said:


> Jorg,
> 
> Since we are asking questions on the details of FO, I have question about any special 80th Aniv. packaging for the watch or a cool t-shirt that will mark the special edition :-d
> 
> ...


I'd prefer any aditional feature for the watch that could make the LE really unique


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> two movements will arrive monday !!
> 
> best regards
> 
> Jörg


Hello Jörg,
any news about the movements ? Today is thursday ... :think:

Ciao and thanks !:-!

Engi


----------

